# Booter depuis une clef USB



## arrakis3k (3 Février 2010)

Salut à tous,

Voilà, j'ai un clef USB avec un Linux dessus. Je l'ai installé il y a quelques temps grâce à un programe fait pour depuis windows.

Elle se boot automatiquement depuis n'importe quel pc mais en démarrant en appuyant sur alt je ne la vois pas au démarrage du mac.

Y a t'il un moyen d'arranger ça? Dois je la rendre bootable autrement?

Merci à tous


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2010)

essaye avec refit


----------

